
Google is losing interest in Android - colinprince
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/06/25/wong-ios-14-android
======
drenvuk
This is an opinion unsupported by anything. Don't submit this crap please.

------
robmerki
This seems like a larger overall malaise with Google. I'm an outsider, but it
seems like everything they have done lately has been a dud. Stadia, their 10
different messaging apps, Zoom dominating Google Hangouts...

